# Clipped whiskers



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am wondering how all of you talented home groomers trim around the muzzle? Is it okay to clip the whiskers? Maybe I have missed this somewhere in a thread.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

moxie said:


> I am wondering how all of you talented home groomers trim around the muzzle? Is it okay to clip the whiskers? Maybe I have missed this somewhere in a thread.


I'll be curious to hear how it's done. I haven't clipped around the muzzle at all on my guys. I just left the head natural, but I have wondered if people are using scissors or clippers and how they are doing it. I'm sure it's ok to trim the whiskers. I shave the face on my Chinese Crested and that's also how the Poodle face is done-shaved. You aren't supposed to cut whiskers on cats though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I'll be curious to hear how it's done. I haven't clipped around the muzzle at all on my guys. I just left the head natural, but I have wondered if people are using scissors or clippers and how they are doing it. I'm sure it's ok to trim the whiskers. I shave the face on my Chinese Crested and that's also how the Poodle face is done-shaved. You aren't supposed to cut whiskers on cats though.


All I know is NOT to use a flea comb anywhere near their whiskers or you pull them out. OUCH!!!:Cry:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad you brought up the subject, Debra - I wanted to ask about that, too! The hair on Abby's face isn't very long even though she's never been cut but her whiskers are VERY long and white with 1/2 inch black tips! I was wondering if I could just trim them to the same length as the rest of her facial hair. I, too, had poodles and always cut off the whiskers when their faces were clipped. So, is their a rule for the Havanese?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Funny to see this pop up. The muzzle is the biggest challenge for me when grooming. Tori has a very bushy "mustache" (think Yosemite Sam ound I have had my DD, the hair stylist, trim it for me w/thinning shears. She did cut her whiskers and it didn't seem to bother Tori at all. I'm not as good w/the thinning shears, so I have just used the clippers w/a long comb attached to trim it. Can't say I was thrilled with the way it comes out. The length is good but, the bushiness is still there.

One of the main reasons I bought the Jodi Murphy DVD was to see how she grooms the muzzle. But, wouldn't you know it, she doesn't really do anything w/the dog's muzzle in the video


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Leslie, yes I saw that you were getting some help from DD. Can you copy what she did? I do trim this area myself, I like the cuteness with a shorter beard, but my kids said I shouldn't cut his whiskers, glad to know that is ok.
I pull a vertical section with the fingers of one hand and snip upwards, never know what I will wind up with though. I would love to know the secret, I know there is one. Sierra's tutorial didn't talk about the muzzle, did it?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter's whiskers get trimmed all the time. It does not seem to bother him. Sometimes, I will cut the whiskers shorter than the hair because the whiskers grow out and make the hair grow in all kinds of directions!

I use short little scissors to trim the muzzle area.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter's whiskers get trimmed all the time. It does not seem to bother him. Sometimes, I will cut the whiskers shorter than the hair because the whiskers grow out and make the hair grow in all kinds of directions!
> 
> I use short little scissors to trim the muzzle area.


How do you trim it? Pull the hair to the sides and cut in a circle?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, 

If I am wanting to clip the whiskers close, it is best to clip after bathing, because after bathing, the hair is wet and usually the whiskers will stick out better. The whiskers are hard with a bristled texture compared to the soft hair. 

Just clip away while following the muzzle hair. The whiskers will grow back if you change your mind about wanting them to grow again.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Yes,
> 
> If I am wanting to clip the whiskers close, it is best to clip after bathing, because after bathing, the hair is wet and usually the whiskers will stick out better. The whiskers are hard with a bristled texture compared to the soft hair.
> 
> Just clip away while following the muzzle hair. The whiskers will grow back if you change your mind about wanting them to grow again.


Not the whiskers! <g> I meant how do you trim the muzzle hair! :hail:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geez, I hope it's ok to cut the whiskers. I've been cutting them off since my guys were pups! What's the purpose of them anyway?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Geez, I hope it's ok to cut the whiskers. I've been cutting them off since my guys were pups! What's the purpose of them anyway?


I don't know. I would imagine in the most primitive dogs they were like curb feelers. Isn't that what they say about cats? I've heard you don't cut the whiskers off cats because they use them to sense things.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll try to describe how Mindy (DD) thinned Tori's 'stache. 

She would take a section and hold it straight up then, using the thinning shears, she placed them close to the snout then begin cutting while gradually bringing them out to the end, cutting about 3 or so times. But, she didn't go straight up following the hair. After the 1st cut she'd move the shears in sort of a fan-like way moving away from the center so she was cutting more of the underside rather than the top. Make sense? Clear as mud, huh? I saw her do it and I still have a difficult time recreating it. One thing that's different for me when I do it is I don't anyone holding Tori's head still for me like she did


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I'll try to describe how Mindy (DD) thinned Tori's 'stache.
> 
> She would take a section and hold it straight up then, using the thinning shears, she placed them close to the snout then begin cutting while gradually bringing them out to the end, cutting about 3 or so times. But, she didn't go straight up following the hair. After the 1st cut she'd move the shears in sort of a fan-like way moving away from the center so she was cutting more of the underside rather than the top. Make sense? Clear as mud, huh? I saw her do it and I still have a difficult time recreating it. One thing that's different for me when I do it is I don't anyone holding Tori's head still for me like she did


LOL! I'm not really getting it! :redface:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> LOL! I'm not really getting it! :redface:


Me either! ound:

Maybe I can get her to do it again and I can videotape it


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie. You are right, clear as mud
Sounds like I won't be investing in thinning shears anytime soon....obviously a tool and technique for the professional!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Got it! Never thought about thinning the hairs on the muzzle! Brilliant idea!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would think using the method you are describing in using the thinners in a fanning direction would make the mustache lay better against the muzzle in a short version. 

I bought my small thinners from Sally's Hair Supplies in town. I figure if I can learn from a small pair of thinners before I go investing on a costly pair.

I am afraid to use the thinners on the body due to mats forming with the "Blowing Stage." Different lengths in the hair is bad news! 

I use my thinners a lot on the bridge of the nose, near the eyes, and playing with the bangs and to taking a little fluff off the bum.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'll try to describe how Mindy (DD) thinned Tori's 'stache.
> 
> She would *take a section and hold it straight up* then, *using the thinning shears*, *she placed them (thinners) close to the snout then begin cutting while gradually bringing them out to the end, cutting about 3 or so times*.
> 
> ...


Boldness is mine. I am going to try it! I am game! Makes sense to me.


----------

